# dosing excel with HC?



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

There are people who say they have grown HC well in a non-CO2 tank ...but not many. Most will tell you that you need decent light and CO2 for HC to thrive.


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

how about DIY co2??


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

in my experience HC loves excel as long as you have some sort of carbon source you should be good to go. But make sure you dose daily


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

My HC exploded with growth after starting to use excel + co2


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

bump. i upgraded my light to 4wpg 6500k. enough with just excel or should i get some DIY CO2?


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

is that T5HO light or what type of light is that?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

If that T5HO you are going to need preassurized co2 for sure. Well ....... I cant say that because I no longer have any co2 in my tank with HC and its still growing. VERY slowly but its doing fine.

I think co2 is overrated sometimes. Its beneficial to have, but not really needed.


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

GDP said:


> If that T5HO you are going to need preassurized co2 for sure. Well ....... I cant say that because I no longer have any co2 in my tank with HC and its still growing. VERY slowly but its doing fine.
> 
> I think co2 is overrated sometimes. Its beneficial to have, but not really needed.


 what made you take the CO2 out? Im really torn myself about getting some as people either totally rave about it or reject it. (I got low lights in my tank and its tall so pretty much everything either dies or grows really sloooooooooooowly lol.)
I hope you dont me jumping in. Just reading everything and anything on CO2 and HC to try and get a better idea. Thanks roud:


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

I got rid of it because Im either going to downsize my tanks or convert to shrimp only. And co2 + breeding shrimp = no go. The thing about low lighting is plants wont grow and compact. They tend to grow lengthly and skinny. If you dont have co2 they just grow slower is all. Other than that no difference. There is always co2 present in the water. I recomend surface agitation to keep gas exchange going.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

IME HC will GROW without CO2, but it won't carpet for very long, it will start to grow upwards and get leggy. HM does a little bit better, but will start growing up too unless you trim it regularly.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

i'll just force it to grow out. :biggrin: oh and its compact fluorescent. like bulbs. don't laugh, it works.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought this would be something some might find interesting. My HC was pearling tonight. No Co2 and no Excel. Figure that one out lol. Also to clarify it was not after any water change. I didnt touch my 20g today.

Best picture I could get ...... this is one small part, there are other parts pearling. I find this to be VERY interesting myself.

Also nothing to laugh at with compact florescent. I too use 6500K GE bulbs for my 10G. Best dog gone lights ever. Although they put out a lot of heat.


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

GDP said:


> I thought this would be something some might find interesting. My HC was pearling tonight. No Co2 and no Excel. Figure that one out lol. Also to clarify it was not after any water change. I didnt touch my 20g today.
> 
> Best picture I could get ...... this is one small part, there are other parts pearling. I find this to be VERY interesting myself.
> 
> Also nothing to laugh at with compact florescent. I too use 6500K GE bulbs for my 10G. Best dog gone lights ever. Although they put out a lot of heat.


 wow...thats just nuts!!! Im so jealous :hihi:


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

10galfornow said:


> i'll just force it to grow out. :biggrin: oh and its compact fluorescent. like bulbs. don't laugh, it works.


 lool how do you force it out? Thts interesting...i shall wait and see


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> IME HC will GROW without CO2, but it won't carpet for very long, it will start to grow upwards and get leggy. HM does a little bit better, but will start growing up too unless you trim it regularly.


 story of all my plants that is ...upwards and skinny and pretty rubbish


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

amberskye said:


> lool how do you force it out? Thts interesting...i shall wait and see


If you keep trimming it down and cutting of the tops then eventually it'll carpet the bottom. 

I was able to grow a good HC carpet with 30 par lighting and pressurized co2. It took about 2.5 months to cover the bottom.

I recently switched to LED's with around 70 par lighting at the substrate with ample co2 and have been able to carpet the bottom of the tank in about 1.5 months and do notice that i don't really have to trim the tops often and it seems to carpet easier than with low light.


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

Rockhoe14er said:


> If you keep trimming it down and cutting of the tops then eventually it'll carpet the bottom.
> 
> I was able to grow a good HC carpet with 30 par lighting and pressurized co2. It took about 2.5 months to cover the bottom.
> 
> I recently switched to LED's with around 70 par lighting at the substrate with ample co2 and have been able to carpet the bottom of the tank in about 1.5 months and do notice that i don't really have to trim the tops often and it seems to carpet easier than with low light.


 thanks for the info. Very interesting. Im struggling a bit at the min but bought some pressurized co2 and hope it will make a differnce


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

amberskye said:


> lool how do you force it out? Thts interesting...i shall wait and see


mind-fu.ck it.:biggrin:


----------

